# Sony Mini Hi Fi System MHC-GZR5D



## digik (Sep 26, 2012)

I purchased the product three years back. Within the warranty period it showed problem reading 3 movie moserbaer SDVD. The technician visited at home and told that the problem is with optical system and has to be replaced, but didnot replace it within the warranty period. Later I got it replaced paying around Rs 2000/= from one of the sony service centre 1-1/2 year back. Now the same problem has started and the company again tells to replace the optical system.

The present situation is
1. All the CD and VCD are playing.
2. None of the DVD plays.
3. The first movie of moserbaer 3 movie DVD plays but when I try to run the other movies the system hangs.


Some additional problem which is present from very beginning is

Sony promotional DVD Casino Royal 7 plays with high background sound and another Dolby digital DVD plays with similar high background and so the foreground sound becomes imperceptible. Further, these DVDs play normally in my computer and my friends DVD player.

Though the optical unit was once replaced the problem recurred which indicates to its having some other problem. Might be the decoder is to blame.​
I seek opinion of forum members in this matter.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Different lasers are used for CD and DVD. So that would seem to indicate an optical issue as noted. Some models of players just suffer from bad design or parts. So it's not uncommon for the same failure to occur again.


----------



## digik (Sep 26, 2012)

Dogg said:


> Different lasers are used for CD and DVD. So that would seem to indicate an optical issue as noted. Some models of players just suffer from bad design or parts. So it's not uncommon for the same failure to occur again.


Thanks for the reply.

Can it be expected from reputed brand like Sony?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's happens to most brands from time to time for some models. And lately, I wouldn't consider Sony a "reputable" brand.


----------



## digik (Sep 26, 2012)

Dogg said:


> It's happens to most brands from time to time for some models. And lately, I wouldn't consider Sony a "reputable" brand.


Yes. I agree with you. As for now it cannot be considered as a reputable brand.

Can you kindly suggest me DVD Player/ Home theatre model with brand with which I can have trouble free performance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Personally, I would only recommend individual components. In other words, a seperate DVD player, Receiver, and speakers. All-In-One units are typically low end models. Plus, whenver a portion of the unit fails or you want/need to upgrade, you have to replace the whole unit.

Which model can vary based your requirements, any options/features that you want/need, and budget.


----------

